# Plastic bail cable clip replacement



## LawnBoy2ndToNone (Sep 22, 2012)

Last winter I broke the plastic cable bracket on my MTD 2 stage, 1 speed snow blower. I got so busy this year that I forgot to fix it before the snow came (luckily I had my trusty Toro S200). I decided to not replace it with the cheap plastic that is OEM, and made due with a 3/4" pipe bracket that you can pick up fairly inexpensively at the hardware store. I just tightened it together enough to hold the cables so that they engage, but not too tight that the cables wear and fray. Here are the only 2 pics that I took (before and after). BTW, the plastic broke after I got done clearing the drive way and I was brushing the snow off with a broom.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

thats a good idea


----------



## LawnBoy2ndToNone (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks, later on I'll report how this holds up. I might get some heat shrink tubing to put on the 2 cables to help prevent fraying and I can see after a couple uses just how much wear there is by looking at the heat shrink.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

to do it even cheaper you could take some old fuel line and cut it to size the cut it legnth wise and slip it over the cable the zip tie the cable to the handle, i just thought of this


----------



## LawnBoy2ndToNone (Sep 22, 2012)

detdrbuzzard said:


> to do it even cheaper you could take some old fuel line and cut it to size the cut it legnth wise and slip it over the cable the zip tie the cable to the handle, i just thought of this


Thanks for the idea! I've got some old fuel line lying around somewhere.


----------

